

Ask HN: Are You Interested in Solving a Really Complex Problem?  - michaelabe

Hey HN,
You are always amazing at helping me finding solutions for my startup so here is my problem tell me if anyone can help. I started a startup with 2 other doctors and we have been working for couple of months coming up with solutions to problems we think we can fix in consumer healthcare in the US. We have finalized something and it's very exciting. My issue is that I am a front end guy (PS, HTML, CSS, JS) and to make this work well I need an awesome coder that really likes to work on complex problems to help me part-time making it happen. I will give founder equity to who ever can help and like I said it can be part-time if your busy.
You can read my story here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312566 and what I went through health wise that made me so passionate about making a change in this industry.<p>You can email me at: michaelabehsera@gmail.com<p>Thank you very much :)
======
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2312566>

------
bartonfink
What are you looking to do?

------
petervandijck
Why part-time?

~~~
michaelabe
Because I realized that telling people to jump head on into a startup as a co-
founder usually doesn't work (it's like asking for a girl you just met lets
get married), it's better to first test each other and see how we work part-
time then once good things happen (funding, launching a solid site etc.) then
he/she can decide to join full time.

